# Question on removing brick veneer fireplace.........



## Sydmax (Dec 1, 2015)

Whoops. Meant to attach a photo of what the fireplace looks like (this isn't our exact one, just a close picture of what we have).


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tecnically, you should leave a 1" space between the block behind the brick and the combustable wood. You could certainly use some kind of metal brackets mounted to the block face to achieve this........


----------



## Sydmax (Dec 1, 2015)

jomama45 said:


> Tecnically, you should leave a 1" space between the block behind the brick and the combustable wood. You could certainly use some kind of metal brackets mounted to the block face to achieve this........


 Definitely would leave a space between the wood stud and the masonry fireplace which as you said could be accomplished by just using brackets to create that space. Or I guess I could use steel studs. 

Any issues with then also anchoring the sole plate of the frame to the top of the veneer wall that was left in place?

Also because there would now be a space between the block wall/chimney and then say the drywall mounted to the frame, are there insulation concerns, etc I should consider? Or can I just leave that as open wall space like an internal wall?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would probably mount a full width mantel over the top of the bick first, and anchor the wall into that. You can drill into the brick below, but depending on how big you r hammer drill is, how many holes are in the brick, and how hard they are, you could risk cracking them. If the head joints (the vertical mortar joints) are relatively full all the way to the back of the brick, I would aim towards anchoring into them first to avoid any issues.

I'm not sure you'd gain anything from insulating the framed chase, the rest of the structure is already a large heat sink as it is, I doubt it would help at all. And, if you actively burn it in winter, it would probably block some stored heat from entering the room..........


----------



## Sydmax (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info.

And thoughts on what I would use to fasten brackets to the masonry/mortar? Tapcon or just simple masonry nails?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally, I've had good success with Tapcons.......


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

MUCH easier to place the tapcons into the mortar w/supplied bit,,, you can use a regular twist drill & carbide bit for lead drop-in's (anchors) too


----------

